# your best public land buck



## ga alan (Oct 19, 2009)

lets see some pics of public land bucks. please tell when and where. these are my best , left to right .........di lane,..chattahoochee,.... oaky woods and bottom ochmulgee wma.


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## dc410n1 (Oct 30, 2016)

*Big Hammock WMA Bucks*

Killed some nice bucks on Big Hammock WMA, here's two of them.


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beaverdam


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2016)

Some great bucks! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Oct 31, 2016)

Toss up between these two, one from clybel with a bow(top),the other from onf with a rifle.


----------



## retiredkilla (Nov 2, 2016)

i had forgotten about this post. i killed this buck on the last gun hunt a ocmulgee 2015 ...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 3, 2016)

Some nice bucks.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 3, 2016)

Circa 1997 off Cedar Creek.

Obviously the picture was taken the day after the hunt...  

My throw away camera didn't work the evening before when I shot it..

My hair was thicker and flowing back then.


----------



## helmes4 (Nov 4, 2016)

Right came from the Tuckahoe, middle is an Ohio deer left came off Chattahoochee and chattoga county


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 4, 2016)

Shot my first yesterday!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 6, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=823247&highlight=


----------



## Timber1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mountain critters.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 11, 2016)

Fine critters.

<


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 29, 2016)

Killed on a State Park hunt.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 29, 2016)

Killed on a State Park hunt.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 29, 2016)

Piedmont NWR. My best muzzleloader buck to date.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 30, 2016)

River creek wma


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 31, 2016)

Not my best public land buck but proud of this one.  Late season and on the ground.  Got him yesterday, 12/30, I was 1.6 miles from the truck, it was a job getting him out by myself!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 2, 2017)

Mighty Fine Bucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 4, 2017)

Both from Cedar Creek WMA. Killed a nice 5PT the day before I killed the 9PT out of the same stand.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 7, 2017)

Fine buck Al!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Feb 3, 2017)

Horse Creek. Homemade longbow a mile in the swamp.RC


----------



## robert carter (Feb 3, 2017)

pic won`t load sorry.


----------

